# How to Grill Chicken Burgers



## JGDean (Oct 17, 2010)

I've mixed ground chicken with an egg, breadcrumbs & assorted peppers and seasoning. How can I grill them on my gas grill without them falling through the grates?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 17, 2010)

You will prolly need some type of mesh grilling racks for Chicken burgers, some types of fish etc, if the spacing of your grill grates are too big....LOOK HERE for an example...HTH


Enjoy!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 17, 2010)

Alum foil over the grate will help.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 17, 2010)

JGDean said:


> I've mixed ground chicken with an egg, breadcrumbs & assorted peppers and seasoning. How can I grill them on my gas grill without them falling through the grates?



At the very least, make sure the grill grate is well oiled and don't try to flip the burgers too soon.  They will hold together better if they've cooked more.  It's OK to cook the 2/3 or 3/4 of the time on the first side.


----------



## JGDean (Oct 20, 2010)

I found a grate on clearance at Walmart. Enamelled stainless steel. The grid is flat and closer together than the one on my grill. I oiled it well and the burgers came out great, no problems. Cleaned up easy too. I think I'll be using it a lot for fish, veggies and such.


----------



## Chrissy13 (Dec 10, 2010)

The easiest method that I could think of would be to use a "non stick" spray for grills.


----------



## Rocklobster (Dec 10, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Alum foil over the grate will help.


 Yes. You can also poke lots of holes in the foil to let any grease drip out.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 11, 2010)

add a little more breadcrumbs and another egg white.

your problem appears to be with relatively moist ground chicken and the veggies' cohesiveness.

all ground flesh combos, from italian meatballs,  to swedish meatballs, to salisbury steaks, to kofta kebabs, to irish hamburgers have the intrinsic problem of the balance of meat, other ingredients, and moisture, with the eventual goal of being whiole but also tender . 

too many chunky ingredients, especially when adding things like raw peppers or onions, chopped sundried tomatoes, fresh herbs, and so on to ground fowl makes for a crumbly mixture, so they will tend to fall apart. the quick solution is to saute the veggies first to help them reduce a bit, and balance the moisture with dry or wet ingredients.

the real trick is learning just how sticky the burger or meatball should be. adding egg whites is a moist ingredient but is also a good binder.

after the eggs, adding dry ingredients like breadcrumbs or grated cheese with ground chicken or turkey is a good way to start.

in my experience, it's best to make a somewhat dry mixture, then add a little milk to get the right consistency, or stickiness as it were. 

for grilling, i would make them on the dry side, less moisture, rub the burger with a bit of oil, and s&p then plop then on a medium hot grill.

for meatballs and etc., they can be more sticky since they're frying in oil.

hth.


----------

